# First Soil Report Is In (& my water has high pH)



## badtlc (Aug 22, 2019)

pH = 7.4
P = 132ppm
K = 339ppm

Basic Nitrogen application was recommended (no need for P & K according to the report). My grass is primarily KBG, mulch mowed only to 2.75" HOC and irrigated every 3 days.

Are these values OK? Any potential issues to further investigate?

My lawn did get pretty bad fungus over the summer and at the time of the sample had some grub damage too. About 3-4 weeks before the sample, I had put down 25lbs of 10-0-2 fertilizer on my 4k sqft. In the spring time I had put down about 100lbs of 4-3-0 over a 3 month span. I will likely be sticking to the 10-0-2 unless there are other recommendations.

EDIT: forgot to add that color seems a good dark green right now so I dont think I have any Iron issues.

EDIT #2: Grub and fungus damage repaired itself in about 2 weeks when the heat finally snapped about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## badtlc (Aug 22, 2019)

I also just learned that my irrigation water comes to my house at a pH of 9.4. Could this be the main driver of the soil pH?


----------

